
Ship asap = not(Ripped off) - marvinrmvista
http://marvinvista.tumblr.com/post/17520180915/ship-asap-ripped-off
======
gcr
Link's broken.

[http://marvinvista.tumblr.com/post/17521007570/ship-asap-
rip...](http://marvinvista.tumblr.com/post/17521007570/ship-asap-ripped-off)

